# +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة



## micpower (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*+حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

*





موعدنا اليوم مع 
واحدة من
أقوى حصريات 2010


ترنيمة 

يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "
للمرنمة 
ديانا ماهر


من ألبومها الأول
باندم قوي






++++++++++++++++
كلمات : مينا حليم ميخائيل
ألحان : مينا حليم ميخائيل
توزيع موسيقي : أمجد صموئيل

+++++++++++++++++





الترنيمة : يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "

أداء : ديانا ماهر

جودة الصوت : CD RiPPED @ 128 Kbps

حجم الترنيمة : 5.20 ميجا







MEDIAFIRE


MULTIUPLOAD

الألبوم متوفر بجميع المكتبات المسيحية والكنائس


صلوا من أجل ضعفي​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

*شكرا للحصريات الجميلة*

*ربنا يعوضك كل خير ,وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

كلمات الترنيمة حلوة اوى 
وصوت المرنمة ديانا جميل جدااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا مايك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

*ميرسى كتييييييييير
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## BeBo0o0o (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*حصرى وبانفراد 2010 ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنــمة ديانا ماهر CdQ 128 Kbp*

حصـــرى 2010 
 ترنيمة (يا يســوع تعبـــان) 
 للمرنمة ديانـــا ماهر من البوم بانــدم اوى








 




  Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
  Format : Mp3
  Size : 5MB

  *



*
ترنيمــــه (يا يسوع تعبان)
للمرنمة ديانـــا ماهر من البوم بانــدم اوى
http://marmena.com/short/718





* لسماع وتحميل الترنيمة مباشرمن اليوتيــوب *
http://marmena.com/short/720




  +*†*+
    اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
    +*†*+

    +*†*+BeBo0o0o0o0o+*†*+ ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى وبانفراد 2010 ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنــمة ديانا ماهر CdQ 128 Kbp*

ميررررررسي علي الترنيمه 
بس الموقع دا غريب


----------



## BeBo0o0o (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى وبانفراد 2010 ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنــمة ديانا ماهر CdQ 128 Kbp*

ايه  اللى غريب وموقع ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى وبانفراد 2010 ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنــمة ديانا ماهر CdQ 128 Kbp*




mero_engel قال:


> ميررررررسي علي الترنيمه
> بس الموقع دا غريب


http://www.mediafire.com/?kjatd1acmijt0o1​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

ربنا يبارك تعبكم 
تم الدمج للتكرار
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## nermeen1 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان)روعة للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي"*

*



​*
*ترنيمة *
*يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "*
*للمرنمة *
*ديانا ماهر*​ 

*من ألبومها الأول*
*باندم قوي*​ 

*



*​ 

*كلمات : مينا حليم ميخائيل*
*ألحان : مينا حليم ميخائيل*
*توزيع موسيقي : أمجد صموئيل*​ 
*



*​



*الترنيمة : يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "​*
*أداء : ديانا ماهر*
*جودة الصوت : CD RiPPED @ 128 Kbps*
*حجم الترنيمة : 5.20 ميجا*​

*



*​ 
*MEDIAFIRE​*
*الشريط متوفر بجميع المكتبات المسيحية والكنائس​*


*إلى هنا أعاننا الرب *​ 




*



*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

ميرسى مايكل
تم الدمج للتكرار
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

جامدة اوي الترنيمة دي
تسلم ايدك بجد
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: +حصريا + ترنيمة (يا يسوع تعبان) للمرنمة الرائعة ديانا ماهر من ألبومها الأول "باندم قوي" CD RiP .. روووووووووعة*

شكرا جدا 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "*

يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "
للمرنمة
ديانا ماهر
من ألبومها الأول
باندم قوي

كلمات : مينا حليم ميخائيل
ألحان : مينا حليم ميخائيل
توزيع موسيقي : أمجد صموئيل


http://www.mediafire.com/?z48cbm3c944mvpp


أو

http://www.multiupload.com/Z5NFIDKH7S


منقــولــــ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "*

جاري التحميل

ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "*




روزي86 قال:


> جاري التحميل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي


منتهى الشكر أختنا العزيزه
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: يا يسوع تعبان " محتاج لحنان "*

ميرسى لحضرتك استاذ نهيسى
تم الدمج للتكرار
​


----------

